# My Canon T70 wont shoot



## TopKat (Jan 18, 2017)

This is my first camera ever bought, i haven't even bought film for it yet but i was so eager to start shooting that i was shooting without film in it but now it just makes this click noise w/o making the shutter sound....... please help cause i dont want my money going to waste. Thanks... 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Jan 18, 2017)

Looked into these just a bit....ummmmm....batterues and battery contactsL alkways the #1, #1A, and #1B issue...make SURE the batteries have immaculate contacts, camera has good contacts, and batteries are ALKALINE, not rechargeables, and put in the right polarity.

After that...look to YouTube for T70 videos: there are a few. I believe this camera's shutter is known to beomce inoperable sometimesl and after all, it's like 40 years old or so...


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 18, 2017)

Does the LCD still show all the info when batteries are in?


----------



## TopKat (Jan 19, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Does the LCD still show all the info when batteries are in?



Yes it does. Whats weird is that it shows the the iso shutter speed but if i press the shoot button it then shows the mode before you cycle through it


----------



## TopKat (Jan 19, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Looked into these just a bit....ummmmm....batterues and battery contactsL alkways the #1, #1A, and #1B issue...make SURE the batteries have immaculate contacts, camera has good contacts, and batteries are ALKALINE, not rechargeables, and put in the right polarity.
> 
> After that...look to YouTube for T70 videos: there are a few. I believe this camera's shutter is known to beomce inoperable sometimesl and after all, it's like 40 years old or so...



Yeah i tried that and by a few I've seen about 20 or under videos about this camera 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 19, 2017)

TopKat said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Does the LCD still show all the info when batteries are in?
> ...


What does the LCD show when the camera is off? Did you try fresh alkaline batteries? Do you have film in it now?


----------



## TopKat (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes i have fresh ones in and it only shows the iso speed and the film counter 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 19, 2017)

TopKat said:


> Yes i have fresh ones in and it only shows the iso speed and the film counter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Doesn't sound good. Have you tried other modes? Not worth sending in for repair. There's always that potential issue when buying film camera's that are old. You get them, they work out of the gate, and you start actually using it, and they break. I read it all the time. Chance you take when buying film camera's but the good news is that there are many cheap ones out there to be had.


----------



## john.margetts (Jan 19, 2017)

I would try it with a film - this frequently makes all the difference with a automatic film camera. If that does not work, remove the batteries and leave a couple of days.


----------



## TopKat (Jan 19, 2017)

My film that i ordered comes in on the 21st so ill try that solution if that doesnt work then I'll probably look into buying a another film camera. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## cataldo-images (Jan 21, 2017)

I had a T90 that did a similar thing and it got relegated to a book end. It was some type of shutter failure with mine. There are still plenty of serviceable A-1's and AE-1's out there and they are pretty decent film shooters.


----------

